# Rex's Birthday Pictures



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

He was such a wonderful model through all the lights and wardrobe changes! I took 52 shots and need to go through them and color correct and crop and stuff. He was so cute in all of them! I should have a few of the best ones ready to be posted tomorrow!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

OK...I cant wait, I have to show you all just one before I go through them all!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, how cute! Looking forward to seeing the other pictures!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is sooo cute!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww he is handsome! where do u get ur backdrops? are they cheap?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 4 2005, 07:54 PM
> *aww he is handsome!  where do u get ur backdrops?  are they cheap?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96882*


[/QUOTE]

We use backdrops for our photo shoots involved with my job and we normally just send our stylist to the fabric store to buy regular fabric. It doesn't take very much if you crop in close.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i use fabric for mine but wanted to get some real ones.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww what a cutie in his tux







can't wait to see the rest of his pictures


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Awwwww hes so cute !! 

Good job


----------



## Ancient 'Teeser (Aug 20, 2005)

Adorable! More please!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 4 2005, 08:01 PM
> *i use fabric for mine but wanted to get some real ones.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96884*


[/QUOTE]

All the photo studios I've worked with just use fabric, paper or sweeps. I'm wondering if companies just call it a photographic "drop" and charge more for what is just fabric. ???


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i know they call it muslin and most are hand painted...and it is largert than most fabric...the probs i run into with fabric is it isnt wide enought for large dogs. for larger animals i use sheets but they dont come in as nice of a variety.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww....he is too cute!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

that is a cuuute picture


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 4 2005, 09:04 PM
> *i know they call it muslin and most are hand painted...and it is largert than most fabric...the probs i run into with fabric is it isnt wide enought for large dogs.  for larger animals i use sheets but they dont come in as nice of a variety.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96896*


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking about this and I see now..... you do portrait work and the shots we do are small products, so we don't need very large pieces of fabric. I can see with the type of work you do that you need really large pieces......


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Awww - very handsome!!














Can't wait on more pics


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Sep 4 2005, 06:54 PM
> *aww he is handsome!  where do u get ur backdrops?  are they cheap?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=96882*


[/QUOTE]

Thank you for all the wonderful comments everyone!

LadyM- I get the backdrops from www.amvona.com
I go through their store on eBay for the best prices. We have the 12ft wide by like 30 ft long backdrop. I did a lot of sports photography and needed the long ones for the floor for full shots. I still use them for my daughters gymnastics, on amvona.com on eBay they run about $90-$150 for the size I get, but much cheaper for smaller ones.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I can't believe I missed this thread. Rex looks fab in his little tux! I can't wait to see the other pics


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

awww..Rex looks so handsome!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Oh he is a cutie, can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

How HANDSOME Rex is in his tux!!







I can't WAIT to see more!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Cutie!!!







Post the rest!!!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

He is so cute,cant wait to see the rest!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Rex is so handsome in his little tux







need to see more pictures


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Where is the rest ? He is handsome in his tuxedo. At least you can see it on him. I have one for Alex but his beard is so long that you cannot see the front of the tuxedo.


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 5 2005, 09:23 PM
> *Where is the rest ? He is handsome in his tuxedo. At least you can see it on him. I have one for Alex but his beard is so long that you cannot see the front of the tuxedo.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97120*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks! The hat looked goofy when I put the chin strap on, made his hair look funny and the hat didnt want to stay on at all without it! Hubby has been using the computer for work all day so I havent had a chance to get on here. I will get them posted after I am done teaching tomorrow. I'm off to bed now!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Cute, love the outfit


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's another one, the hat didnt want to stay on but I thought this one was kinda cute!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Okay I will put more up when I get them resized. I think maybe I should ask LadyM to change my collage picture if it isnt too much of a problem, since the one I gave for the collage was from May and he doesnt look like that anymore! How 'bout it LadyM? Also I am going to need help choosing which one to submit to the calendar contest. We have until the 10th right Joe?


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Ok here is the last one for awhile...I need to get back downstairs and see how the kids are doing on their school work! I will try and post some more later!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh!! He looks so cute!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The pics are just too cute for words!!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Great pics! Quite the model you have there in Rex!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww!!!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's a naked picture!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Last one I promise!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

He isn't THAT naked !


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Sep 6 2005, 12:02 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

that's sooo cute.

he's so little!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Sep 6 2005, 06:19 PM
> *He isn't THAT naked !
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Well, He doesnt have any clothes on!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Sep 6 2005, 08:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's sooo cute.

he's so little!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=97401
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thank you! I think that is my favorite too!


----------

